# Gaggia Classic damaged



## cwisgween (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all.Does anyone know where i can get a whole new switch assembly for a gaggia classic?During a recent house move the movers managed to smash in the switches on mine.Although the switches are not damaged the housing they sit in has been smashed and some of the contacts are missing.Not a great week as the movers managed to smash my mc2 into lots of pieces too


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Probably cheaper to pick up a tatty classic offa fleabay and use it for spares.


----------

